# Powered sugar



## Charlietuna (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey everyone. I'm prepping a batch of skeeter pee & my sg I'd 1.6. I'm outta sugar. Can I add powered sugar to get it to 1.7???? Hoping for a quick reply. It's midnight & I wanna finish up & go to bed. Lol. Thanks. Brian.


----------



## Charlietuna (Jul 24, 2011)

Ok, headed to bed. Its been a while since I've been there. Vacation all week. So, I'll b checking in the morning, if the powered sugar doesn't work, I'll head to the grocery tomorrow. 

Thanks,Brian.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2011)

should work. Dont forget to dissolve it before adding.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 24, 2011)

That is an interesting question, Charlie. I see no reason why it would not work because powdered sugar is just processed differently. The question I would have is how much to use. I usually use two cups (400 grams) of granulated sugar to one cup of water. One cup of powdered sugar is 115 grams so you would need about 3.5 cups of powdered to one cup of water. Let us know what you did and how it worked.


----------



## Truebrew (Jul 24, 2011)

Might want to rethink the powdered sugar. It usually contains a small amount of anti-caking agent, most commonly cornstarch or flour. Industrial powdered sugar sometimes does not contain the anti-caking.


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 24, 2011)

I would have not used it and added the rest of the sugar the next day. It may leave something you have trouble clearing!

Debbie


----------



## Charlietuna (Jul 24, 2011)

I waited. I looked at the ingredients & the cornstarch scared me off. I just added back the sugar this morning & threw in the slurry tonight.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## Wade E (Jul 24, 2011)

Sorry, was fishing last night but agree I would use it unless you were talking about corn sugar in which I would only use to adjust a little with wine as it will give a slightly different flavor sometimes depending on how much you use and what type of wine being made meaning some fruits will hide this better then others.


----------

